# Wingate



## kab00m (24. Januar 2001)

Huhu! Kann mir wer erzählen wie ich wingate auf 2 PC einrichte und Konfiguriere? Ich kann es nicht mehr ab das meine ganze Familie an meinem PC sitzt und Surfen will! =(


----------



## Klon (24. Januar 2001)

Hier die Installation:
http://www.free30.de/bam/html/wingate/wingate_installation.htm

Hier das Einrichten:
http://www.dynfx.com/de/support/connect/dialup/wingate/


Greetz,
Klon


----------



## Dizzybaer (15. Februar 2001)

nimm sambar!!!!!!! Läuft wie geschmiert und du musst es nur auf einem rechner installieren!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.sambar.com


----------



## veserin (18. Februar 2001)

*Nimm einen Router*

Ich würd entweder Sambar nehmen (ist kostenlos) oder einen Router.

Ein router ist eher zu empfehlen - einfach Gateway und DNS und abgehts. Diese ganzen Proxyeinstellungen bei z.b. Icq nerven echt!!!

Nochwas: Wingate muss man auch nur auf einem Rechner installieren.

Cya Veserin


----------



## East (21. Mai 2001)

*was anderes*

hab auch WinGate (Version 4.3), und funzt auch gut

aber neuerdings, wenn der Client online geht, kann ich (WG-Server) in kein Forum mehr posten. Stop ich die WinGate-Engine, gehts wieder, hmmm ?????


Aber was ich eigendlich wollte: weiß jemand, wie man mit WinGate zB Counterstrike zusammen im Netz spielen kann ? Also Server und Client.

Mit Sambar geht das garnich, konnten we nur surfen, Online-Games gingen garnich beim Client. Hab auch schon SyGate ausprobiert, aber da kann auch nur jeweils der spielen, der sich zuerst in den Game-Server einloggt, also das selbe wie bei WG.

Gibt es also irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, das wir zugleich spielen können ?? Oder geht das garnicht ?
Bei der WG-Version sind die Plugins ENS mit NAT und InternetQuick vorhanden und installiert. Ohne hab ich auch probiert, geht auch nich.


Hoffendlich kann mir bei meinem Prob jemand helfen.

Thx schonmal

cya...East


----------



## East (22. Mai 2001)

*hat sich erledigt*

ich benutze jetzt WinRoute, damit funzt alles wunderbar


----------

